# расставить по марафону своих представителей



## cacolazatchok

Bonjour à tous,

encore une question concernant un article sur l'athlétisme et l'usage du verbe расставить dans la phrase suivante: Ведь не каждая сборная может себе позволить расставить по марафону своих представителей, у некоторых делегации не такие большие."

Je ne suis pas sûre de bien comprendre: "Toutes les équipes ne pouvent pas se permettre de ... au marathon ses représentants, certaines délégations ne sont pas si importantes".

Quel est le sens de расставить ici? Il me semble qu'il signifie normalement placer ou disposer...

Je vous remercie de votre aide !


----------



## Maroseika

Расставить по марафону is not very good Russian, it means расставить по маршруту марафона, but in the due context it can be quite clear. So расставить means here to place representatives along the marathon route.


----------



## Ёж!

Maroseika said:


> Расставить по марафону is not very good Russian, it means расставить по маршруту марафона,


   А по-моему, наоборот. Разве слово «марафон» не подразумевает собственно дистанцию, которую надо пробежать? Дистанцию – то есть маршрут. Например: он пробежал стометровку. Он пробежал марафон отсюда дотуда. Слово «маршрут» выглядело бы пустым и лишним, по моему мнению. Оно утяжеляет фразу; в том числе потому, что требует родительного падежа от слова «марафон».

Большие делегации – значит, большие по количеству делегированных, не по важности миссии. Им просто не хватает людей.


----------



## gvozd

Марафон - это не дистанция, а дисциплина лёгкой атлетики. "Бежать марафон" звучит для меня примерно как "ездить машину". Я бы сказал: "Расставить на марафонской дистанции своих представителей".


----------



## Nanon

On parle d'_aligner ses représentants_ sur une course, ce qui est très similaire (mais ce n'est pas du très bon français non plus ).


----------



## Maroseika

Ёж! said:


> А по-моему, наоборот. Разве слово «марафон» не подразумевает собственно дистанцию, которую надо пробежать? Дистанцию – то есть маршрут. Например: он пробежал стометровку. Он пробежал марафон отсюда дотуда. Слово «маршрут» выглядело бы пустым и лишним, по моему мнению. Оно утяжеляет фразу; в том числе потому, что требует родительного падежа от слова «марафон».



Конечно, марафон подразумевает именно дистанцию, сорок с чем-то километров. Но людей ведь расставляют не по расстоянию, а именно по маршруту, по траектории, по пути следования, по трассе.


----------



## Ёж!

Тут ещё такая закавыка, что для меня (не знаю, как для остальных) слово «дистанция» в спортивном контексте обладает в том числе значением «маршрут». Может быть, из-за словосочетания «пробежать дистанцию». Когда-то давно (относительно) я увлекался чтением спортивных газет, но сейчас уже не знаю, как в них пишут.


----------



## gvozd

ёж! said:


> марафон — сокращение от «марафонский бег».



Абсолютно справедливо, вы сами указываете на то, что это ПРОЦЕСС, состязание, но никак не дистанция. То есть что же в итоге получается - "расставить по марафонскому бегу"? Чушь, правда?


----------



## Ёж!

Так несправедливо.  На самом-то деле наоборот: «марафонский» — прилагательное от слова «марафон». А «марафонский бег» — для меня это не процесс (динамический), а событие (на которое смотрю статически). Почему — не знаю. Может, потому что не люблю бегать.


----------



## gvozd

Расставить представителей по событию тоже весьма затруднительно.


----------



## Ёж!

В прямом смысле – да. Но если основной чертой события считать маршрут, по которому бегут спортсмены, то сам слово «марафон» как-то незаметно приобретает роль обозначения маршрута.


----------



## gvozd

Да не приобретает оно ничего. 

Расставить представителей по метанию молота.
Расставить представителей по толканию ядра.
Расставить представителей по биатлону.

Стометровка официально называется "бег на 100 метров". Расставить представителей по бегу на 100 метров?

Источник:http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%84%D0%BE%D0%BD
*



			Марафо́н
		
Click to expand...

*


> (греч. Μαραθών, Marathṓn) — дисциплина лёгкой атлетики, представляющая собой *забег на дистанцию* 42 километра 195 метров (26 миль 385 ярдов).


----------



## Ёж!

gvozd said:


> Да не приобретает оно ничего.


  Как пожелаете. Кстати, стометровка – для меня тоже маршрут. Хотя слишком коротенький для расстановки представителей. А вот биатлон – нет. Хотя, если кто-то скажет, что полгода назад спортсмены бежали какой-нибудь биатлон, я не буду сильно удивлён.


----------



## Boyar

cacolazatchok said:


> "Toutes les équipes ne pouvent pas se permettre de ... au marathon ses représentants, certaines délégations ne sont pas si importantes".


C'est un exercice de grammaire où il faut compléter les espaces vides ? 

Bon, il s'agit de personnes postées à différents endroits le long de la course. L'utilisation du verbe _расставлять_ sous-entend que l'on met ses représentants à des places déterminées (selon un plan préétabli, etc.), afin d'assurer une fonction précise (surveillance, dans ce cas). 

Quant au verbe _placer_, il a, à mon avis, le sens plus général de mettre les gens quelque part sans préciser s'il y a des tâches à accomplir.



Nanon said:


> ... aligner ses représentants sur une course


Lorsqu'on aligne ses gens, ne les dispose-t-on pas selon une ligne droite ?
J'imagine que l'on peut le faire (l'alignement) avant la course pour donner les consignes aux représentants. Et après, on leur demande d'aller à leurs postes.


----------



## Nanon

Lorsqu'un pays aligne ses représentants sur une course, c'est aussi au sens figurer de les aligner sur la ligne de départ pour les faire participer. Donc dans ce sens, ce serait plutôt расставить представителей по стартовой линии mais j'avoue que je me demande si ce sens de participer à la course est possible . Je ne lis pas la presse sportive,  ni en russe ni en français ; néanmoins, je suis sûre qu'aligner s'emploie dans un tel sens. 
Maintenant, le fait d'avoir des délégations de taille insuffisante pour ce faire s'applique quelle que soit la ligne : le départ ou la distance...


----------



## Ёж!

Я не вполне вас понял, но на всякий случай скажу, что представители из делегации – это не спортсмены. И, конечно, их должны были расставить _вдоль_ по трассе. Чтобы они как-то помогали спортсменам. Может быть, прямо на трассе (пока спортсмены пробегают мимо), может быть, в каких-нибудь местах отдыха (не знаю, пробегают ли спортсмены всю дистанцию за один приём).


----------



## cacolazatchok

Avec le reste du texte, ce serait plutôt en effet de placer des représentants le long de la course, comme l'a compris Ёж, ceux-ci étant censés distribuer de l'eau et de la nourriture...
Merci en tout cas pour toutes les explications grammaticales, je ne comprenais pas bien ! Maroseika m'a bien aidée avec расставить по маршруту марафона, c'est ce dont il est question ici. J'aurais dû donner plus de contexte, ce que je ferai la prochaine fois, merci à tous d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre ! 
Spasibo vsem!


----------



## Fortunio

cacolazatchok said:


> "Toutes les équipes ne pouvent pas se permettre de ... au marathon ses représentants, certaines délégations ne sont pas si importantes".


Pardon, pourqoi "pouvent"? Peut-etre "peuvent" ou "pouvant"?


----------



## cacolazatchok

parce que je ne sais pas taper correctement avec un clavier 

Peuvent, bien sûr!


----------

